# chrome grille/smoked lights



## A6 j7 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It would help to know what the hell your poll means? What is fsV and Sdv?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: chrome grille/smoked lights (A6 j7)*

Too much Chrome.
Why are the body gaps off and headlights bugging out, esp driver side ?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: chrome grille/smoked lights (A6 j7)*

_Way_ too much chrome.








I'm planning on doing away with as much chrome as I can personally.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

FWIW ditch all the added chrome, keep the factory chrome grille surrounds and headlight trim as is and refinish the lenses of both headlights. Crystal clear headlights and subtle chrome accents will look waaaaay better.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (monkeytronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monkeytronic* »_FWIW ditch all the added chrome, keep the factory chrome grille surrounds and headlight trim as is and refinish the lenses of both headlights. Crystal clear headlights and subtle chrome accents will look waaaaay better.

x2 
go factory look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

it looks to busy. you want it to look as smooth as possible


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The chrome is horrid sorry.


----------

